# Northstar is back!



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey guys,
I just wanted to let you know, just in case you didn't already, that Northstar is back in full swing under their original owner! :thumbup: 

If you have an Adjustar flat box handle that needs repair, or anything for that matter with NS specific parts, let me know and we will get your favorite NS tools back on the job and ready for more footage at a reasonable price! 

Also, Let me know if you are in the market for some of the finest new tools in the industry! Precision machining, family owned and operated, and made in North America.

Their website shows the new tools, and points out some of the things that they have updated:
http://www.northstartool.com/

VERY cool things just around the bend! :whistling2:


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

oops. I just read the advertising rules. Sorry should have done so before posting...


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

NS, Columbia's little sister haha :whistling2:


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

I will say I have the new Northstar box handle, and I like it much much better than my Columbia handle and that is saying a lot because I like my Columbia handle a lot too. But I don't even use my Columbia at all any more. 1 of my tapers has the old style Northstar handle and mine with the upgraded break handle is much nicer than his. My local supplier has been bringing in the new Northstar. Very nice tools and nicest colour of all the brands IMO.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Feel free to give me a shout as well on tools. PM me for contact info. They did upgrade the wear parts in the handle. IMO the best extendable box handle on the market by far. Tickled to see them back!

Also, if your buddy wants to upgrade, they sell a kit for rebuilding them that I could install for him. Just wait till you see the Elite Taper! Quite the machine!!!! :whistling2:


----------

